

Venus to Appear in Once-In-A-Lifetime Event - pwg
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/05/120501085556.htm

======
celias
Maybe twice in a lifetime. The last one was in 2004. From Wikipedia, "Transits
of Venus are among the rarest of predictable astronomical phenomena. They
occur in a pattern that repeats every 243 years, with pairs of transits eight
years apart separated by long gaps of 121.5 years and 105.5 years."

